

Will Machine Learning End Coding? - snapmunk
http://www.snapmunk.com/will-machine-learning-end-coding/

======
ratfacemcgee
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite)

